# What parts of the Atlas are from the VW/Audi parts bin?



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

I was about to buy an Atlas, then got cold feet. Has anyone looked into which other VW/Audi cars share the same engine, transmission, 4motion setup etc? Is it really capable or towing 3000-4000 trailers around the West etc?

Thanks,


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Engine is tried and true 3.6L VR6 with minor improvements. Same engine used in legacy Touareg, Q7 and Cayenne. After 10 years of use and constant improvement by VW Group, there should be no reliability issues. And thats what I look for.

Transmission is Aisin 8 speed. I think every automatic non DSG on the dealer lot has this transmission now. Tiguan. Jetta. Passat. Smooth. Quick. And I like commonality as it drives focus and cross learning between models.

Powertrain 4motion is usual Haldex setup used across all VW and A3/A4 Audis. Proven.

Inside dash bits like radio and hvac controls and window controls are standard and conservative seen across VW lineup. If somethings breaks in 15 years, Im sure I can find it in a parts bin and replace myself. Nothing exotic and I dont want exotic for this car.

Digital cockpit is known across VW/Audi lineup.

I think the newest and riskiest technology is the second row bench fold feature lol. Works great so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The Atlas is on the MQB platform...same as the current Jetta, Golf/Golf variants, and Tiguan. Lots of interchangeability. The 3.6 VR6 (in some form) has been in various models for many years including the Passat and Toureg.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

I was just told by customer care would take at least 5 weeks for me to get a new clockspring sent to the dealer/service shop. And 5 weeks was their guess at the very earliest, could be longer. They could not explain the long delay in getting the part, don’t know if they are coming from Germany, if they need to manufacture them first, etc. Must not be from some common/shareable bin of parts if it takes 5 weeks.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Hetletco said:


> I was just told by customer care would take at least 5 weeks for me to get a new clockspring sent to the dealer/service shop. And 5 weeks was their guess at the very earliest, could be longer. They could not explain the long delay in getting the part, don’t know if they are coming from Germany, if they need to manufacture them first, etc. Must not be from some common/shareable bin of parts if it takes 5 weeks.


A good company never cannibalizes production line for spare parts. In your case, the spare parts must be used up so now its likely a supply chain issue to make additional parts for spares/aftermarket. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> I was just told by customer care would take at least 5 weeks for me to get a new clockspring sent to the dealer/service shop. And 5 weeks was their guess at the very earliest, could be longer. They could not explain the long delay in getting the part, don’t know if they are coming from Germany, if they need to manufacture them first, etc. Must not be from some common/shareable bin of parts if it takes 5 weeks.


Service versions of a part are unique and not common with the production line parts.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Not sure if that is a universal characteristic of a “good” company, but a company who places new sales and shareholders over existing customer satisfaction would do that. That position might be an indicator of long term service and customer satisfaction. 



Andre VW said:


> Hetletco said:
> 
> 
> > I was just told by customer care would take at least 5 weeks for me to get a new clockspring sent to the dealer/service shop. And 5 weeks was their guess at the very earliest, could be longer. They could not explain the long delay in getting the part, don’t know if they are coming from Germany, if they need to manufacture them first, etc. Must not be from some common/shareable bin of parts if it takes 5 weeks.
> ...


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Is your vehicle non operational and non driveable? 

Does this issue cause a safety concern?

If NO to both, then aftermarket and spares does not typically get to cannibalize parts allocated to production.

I know for sure thats how we roll in the aerospace world. 


Sometimes stuff happens and you dont have spares in time because you assume its not a highly demanded part so you dont overstock or over purchase it....A clockspring is a perfect example. Your dealer used up the one on hand for you and now have to wait in line to get more.

Hang in there.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

My front struts have an Audi label on them other than that not sure about shared parts.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shadytheatlas said:


> My front struts have an Audi label on them other than that not sure about shared parts.


VW almost always trademarks parts with both the "VW" and "Audi". Be assured there are likely thousands of parts in an Atlas common with other current VW Corp models.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Also the hood is shared with the Audi Q7. Honestly. The main things are the engine, trany and the drivetrain. Those are common in VW use and partially by Audi. Above all the warranty tips any concerns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks, that's all good news.

Is the 8 speed the same exact unit as the Jetta etc, and the 4Motion? Just that towing 5000 lbs would seem pretty different than driving around a Jetta/Golf.

My current VW/Asin 6 speed (the 09G) was also used on many non-VW cars, is there a chance the Atlas 8 speed is the same as the Toyota Highlander 8 speed?

I sort of want my cake and get to eat it too. I don't want a big V8 SUV like a Tahoe, but I also want to be able to tow up to a small travel trailer, and not be doing damage to tow in 100F weather when driving 8 hours with some 7,000 ft passes in the West.

We got burnt on our 2006 Jetta, which had many systemic problems that other car companies don't seem to have. But the Atlas, and other VW's, are just so appealing that we're back looking at VW Atlas and Subaru Ascent.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

SNS1938 said:


> We got burnt on our 2006 Jetta, which had many systemic problems that other car companies don't seem to have. But the Atlas, and other VW's, are just so appealing that we're back looking at VW Atlas and Subaru Ascent.


FYI, the Ascent only comes with a 4 cylinder engine. We also tow a camping trailer and that was the defining factor to pick the Atlas over the Ascent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

macaddict said:


> FYI, the Ascent only comes with a 4 cylinder engine. We also tow a camping trailer and that was the defining factor to pick the Atlas over the Ascent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Ascent also a turbo 2.4L 4-cylinder, that can tow up to 5000 lbs (Premium, Limited & Touring trims, 2000 lbs for the base model only).

If you ever have to go into higher elevations, a turbo will be less impacted than a normally aspirated V6 engine.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> The Ascent also a turbo 2.4L 4-cylinder, that can tow up to 5000 lbs (Premium, Limited & Touring trims, 2000 lbs for the base model only).
> 
> If you ever have to go into higher elevations, a turbo will be less impacted than a normally aspirated V6 engine.


Well it is up to a point but for serious and longer towing then NO. I will point to the link below as it will give an example of Turbo Vs. naturally asspirated engines

https://www.quora.com/Can-a-turbocharged-4-cylinder-truck-engine-handle-similar-functions-as-a-non-turbocharged-6-cylinder-engine-especially-regarding-towing-How-different-are-the-two-engines

and:
https://www.samarins.com/check/turbo-car.html


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Hfqkhal said:


> Well it is up to a point but for serious and longer towing then NO. I will point to the link below as it will give an example of Turbo Vs. naturally asspirated engines
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Can-a-turbocharged-4-cylinder-truck-engine-handle-similar-functions-as-a-non-turbocharged-6-cylinder-engine-especially-regarding-towing-How-different-are-the-two-engines
> 
> ...


Good information...thanks for the links!


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

It will tow 4K just fine in the west, just don’t be expecting to win drag races. Otherwise it is an exceptional little tow-er 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I think a list of non-shared parts would be shorter than one of shared parts. Basically, body stuff is unique to the Atlas but most all the running gear is shared with something else in the VW world. 

Keep in mind the Atlas factory warranty is among the best in class. 

FYI, the Atlas 8-speed Aisin transmission is related to the six-speed 09G in your (and my) mkV Jetta. Obviously they added two more gears, but there's also stop-start capability. Don't know too much about the full extent of changes. But I can say that the 8-speed shifts noticeably better and quicker.


----------



## 14thVW (Jul 13, 2018)

All 2011 and above Touaregs have an Aisin 8 speed transmission capable of towing 7800#. Not sure if it has the same innards as the 8 speed in the Atlas though.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

14thVW said:


> All 2011 and above Touaregs have an Aisin 8 speed transmission capable of towing 7800#. Not sure if it has the same innards as the 8 speed in the Atlas though.


Agree they are both Aisin and 8 speed.

However Touareg is the RWD based transmission while the Atlas is the FWD based transaxle. So completely different innards and layout and architecture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Andre VW said:


> Agree they are both Aisin and 8 speed.
> 
> However Touareg is the RWD based transmission while the Atlas is the FWD based transaxle. So completely different innards and layout and architecture.....


Powertrain in the Touareg is positioned longitudinally. The Atlas is transverse.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

Andre VW said:


> Agree they are both Aisin and 8 speed.
> 
> However Touareg is the RWD based transmission while the Atlas is the FWD based transaxle. So completely different innards and layout and architecture.
> 
> ...


Aisin trans is basically Toyota and Lexus, Toyota owns like 30-40% share of the company, it should be the same trans in Highlander, RX, and also XC90 uses the same Aisin trans.

They are rock solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mustardketchup said:


> Aisin trans is basically Toyota and Lexus, Toyota owns like 30-40% share of the company, it should be the same trans in Highlander, RX, and also XC90 uses the same Aisin trans.
> 
> They are rock solid.....


And what parts does Toyota/Lexus use that are from a company that VW owns a major part of?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

mustardketchup said:


> Aisin trans is basically Toyota and Lexus, Toyota owns like 30-40% share of the company, it should be the same trans in Highlander, RX, and also XC90 uses the same Aisin trans.
> 
> They are rock solid.


Good info, thank you! I test drove a 1 year old 2017 XC90 T6 RD and loved it, but couldn't justify the price point. But man... those seats and that air suspension!


----------

